Ask HN: What is some piece of code that you're proud of - kureikain
======
cVwEq
<SLIGHTLY_UNCOMFORTABLE_BRAG> I completely reverse-engineered a popular online
task management system, but made it an application that runs locally on my
laptop. Now I control all the functionality, and most importantly, the data.
Also, I can add things that maybe wouldn't be interesting for the many, but
are very useful to me (e.g. when I enter a URL as a task, it fetches the title
and sets that as the task name; e.g. it auto-summarizes arxiv postings as
discrete tasks and takes a crack at prioritizing them for me; e.g. all my
email gets auto-funneled into separate tasks, so I'm always at "Inbox zero").

I would say it has improved my productivity and focus a lot.
</SLIGHTLY_UNCOMFORTABLE_BRAG>

How about you, @kureikain?

